# tire and wheel recommendations please



## truetriplex (Jul 24, 2017)

I recently purchased a 1970 Judge. It has the wrong wheels on it and I would like to improve the looks. My big issue with all the cars of this era is that the tire/wheel does NOT fill out the wheel well appropriately. I was thinking of going with a G70-14 and would like a recommendation on wheel width and offset. I am also considering going with a 15" wheel, but what size tire would you suggest, and again, what offset? In either case, they will be rally II wheels to maintain the "original look", and what brand of tire do you recommend (for this same reason)?


----------

